# kernel  2.6.0 - test 3 - Logo BooT

## hellraiser

non so se anke a voi la situazione è la stessa, ma a me, in alto a  sinistra in fase    di boot    c è il solito pinguino logo, ma  nel kernel 2.6.0 la figura del pinguino  è rovinata...con colori assurdi...

volevo chiedere se   si potese modificare  il logo, magari aggiungendo alcuni loghi dei gentoo-source....non so con patch o modificando i   source...

ne sapete qualkosa ???

ah...approposito che dite quando uscira il  test4 ?? oramai siamo al  test3-bk9        :Evil or Very Mad: 

aspettiamo con pazienza   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> non so se anke a voi la situazione è la stessa, ma a me, in alto a  sinistra in fase    di boot    c è il solito pinguino logo, ma  nel kernel 2.6.0 la figura del pinguino  è rovinata...con colori assurdi...

 

Io ho colori assurdi da sempre, con ogni kernel. Mi pare dipenda dalla profondità di colore impostata, infatti se la imposto in modo adeguato vedo i miei bei colori normali.

 *Quote:*   

> volevo chiedere se   si potese modificare  il logo, magari aggiungendo alcuni loghi dei gentoo-source....non so con patch o modificando i   source...
> 
> 

 

Certo che è possibile modificare o aggiungere loghi. Nei gentoo-sources (e non solo) c'è già la possibilità di scegliere tra diversi loghi; inoltre credo che in portage ce ne siano anche altri. In ogni caso è un argomento da faq, quindi prima devi cercare info su google e sul forum  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io so che nel menuconfig si puo scegliere il logo (ce ne saranno 6 o 7).

Il percorso e' "Console drivers ---> Frame-buffer support ---> Frame buffer boot logo". 

Per metterne un'altro al difuori di quella lista non so.

----------

## hellraiser

si si... .certo nei gentoo-sources....ma non nel kernel  2.6   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> si si... .certo nei gentoo-sources....ma non nel kernel  2.6  

 

In effetti nella seconda parte della mia risposta ho perso di vista il fatto che ti riferivi alla serie 2.6, sorry...   :Embarassed:  In questo caso non so che dire, certamente si potrà cambiare, ma non so se ancora ci siano patch, manualetti a riguardo o che altro, massimo se e quando risolverai il problema un bel mini-howto ce lo scriverai tu  :Very Happy:  Google e forum non dicono niente?

----------

## hellraiser

a dir la verita ankora cerco per nulla...non avevo voglia...quasi quasi vado a vedere un po in giro per il web se trovo qualkosina

appena ne so qualkosa....vi comuniko il risultato...

----------

## Phemt

a me coi vesa il pinguino non c'è proprio   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> a me coi vesa il pinguino non c'è proprio  

 

a me    c è ma è smafrato    :Confused: 

non so...

----------

## paolo

E se metti la profondità a 16bit resta sframmacolato?  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## neon

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> volevo chiedere se   si potese modificare  il logo, magari aggiungendo alcuni loghi dei gentoo-source....non so con patch o modificando i   source...

 

credo che anche nei 2.6 dovrebbe esserci un file 

```
linux_logo.h
```

nella dir include/linux/ dei sources del kernel.

esiste un plugin per gimp che ti esporta le immagini in quel formato, basta sostituire il file...

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che anche nei 2.6 dovrebbe esserci un file 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Effettivamente potresti aver clamorosamente ragione (il file in effetti c'è, come nei vecchi kernel), semplice e scontato (se davvero basta usare il vecchio procedimento ovviamente bisogna anche ricompilare il kernel dopo la sostituzione). Domani se ho tempo provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phemt

ma sono io l'unico scemo a cui appaiono le scritte del boot e in altro a sinistra uno spazio nero (quello dove dovrebbe esserci il pinguino) ma con tux  rimasto a casa????   :Shocked: 

ho abilitato 

             [*] Bootup logo                                        

  │ │             [ ]   Standard black and white Linux logo              

  │ │             [ ]   Standard 16-color Linux logo                      

  │ │             [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

A me da lo stesso errore con qualsiasi impostazione kernel.

L'ho rimosso  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me da lo stesso errore con qualsiasi impostazione kernel.
> 
> L'ho rimosso 

 

In che senso errore? Da anche a te la striscia nera e basta? Che kernel usate? Driver?

----------

## cerri

Mi da tutti caratteri incasinati e colorati per un po' di righe, dopodiche si vede il caricamento senza problemi (ma senza logo).

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi da tutti caratteri incasinati e colorati per un po' di righe, dopodiche si vede il caricamento senza problemi (ma senza logo).

 

Ma anche usando i vesa normali?

----------

## cerri

Si.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Si.

 

Allora mi rassegno (anche perchè se fosse risolvibile avresti potuto farlo da solo)  :Razz: 

----------

## Phemt

col 2.6 test4  funziona a dovere il pinguino ^_^

----------

## _Echelon_

cerri lo fa anche a me su un tft con l'autoconfigurazione delle dimensioni.

Lo hai anke tu ?

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi da tutti caratteri incasinati e colorati per un po' di righe, dopodiche si vede il caricamento senza problemi (ma senza logo).

 

anke a me  fa esatamente la stessa cosa....sempre con i VESA...

ora provo col  test4....e vediamo....

 :Twisted Evil: 

[mi so comprato la makk. fotografica   digitale...funziona alla grande...devo provarlo solo con il 2.6.0 ]

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> col 2.6 test4  funziona a dovere il pinguino ^_^

 

Bene bene =) Anche a me non si vedeva (nonostante fosse tutto configurato a dovere)! Peccato che giusto ieri abbia scaricato il test3 e non l'abbia ancora installato-_- vabbe', stanotte ci scarichiamo il 4  :Very Happy: 

Ma com'è che usate tutti il fbvesa? Anche a voi gli altri danno problemi? Io con il radeon in effetti ho un problemino... Links grafico mi va solo a 640x480 (posso lanciarlo alle altre risoluzioni, ma non si vede nulla, schermata nera)! Però col radeonfb posso tranquillamente andare a 100Hz di refresh che è una bella soddisfazione =) Riguardo il refresh avevo trovato un thread che parlava di un hack per sfondare i 60hz col vesafb, ma probabilmente col kernel 2.6 non funge...

----------

## neon

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Riguardo il refresh avevo trovato un thread che parlava di un hack per sfondare i 60hz col vesafb, ma probabilmente col kernel 2.6 non funge...

 

Al tipo del tip pare funzioni.... thread

 *Quote:*   

> I just checked it with 2.6.0-test2. Works perfectly for me. I think it's safe to assume that it will work with 2.5.x, too.

 

----------

## cerri

Anch'io ho un tft (laptop), ma devo rebootare e provare il 2.6.0-4.

Vi faro' sapere.

----------

## bibi[M]

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *bibi[M] wrote:*   Riguardo il refresh avevo trovato un thread che parlava di un hack per sfondare i 60hz col vesafb, ma probabilmente col kernel 2.6 non funge... 
> 
> Al tipo del tip pare funzioni.... thread
> 
>  *Quote:*   I just checked it with 2.6.0-test2. Works perfectly for me. I think it's safe to assume that it will work with 2.5.x, too. 

 

Grazie, mi ero sempre fermato al primo post dove parla di 2.4, eh eh   :Very Happy:   :Confused: 

Appena ho tempo(leggi: voglia) lo provo!

----------

